# ¿multiplexor de 4 a 2? no se exactamente lo que busco



## juander (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola, estoy utilizando un microcontrolador el cual solo tiene 1 UART pero dos perifericos utilizan una comunicación mediante UART, me gustaría poder seleccionarlo mediante un bit del puerto del uC de forma que si ese bit esta a 0, solo un dispositivo de los dos que hay conectados al circuito lógico se comunicará con la UART del uC y si esta a 1 será el otro el que se comunique con el uC

Rx(0)----|""""""""|
Tx(0)----|............|
.............|............|--------------Rx(x)
.............|...........||--------------Tx(x)
Rx(1)----|............|
Tx(1)----|______|
..................|
..................|
uC-----------|

¿que circuito lógico nesesito?

Un Saludo


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2009)

explicate mejor, 

si es como en radio, no puedes escuchar mientras hablas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 20, 2009)

No he visto CIs que cumplan esa funcion, pero debe ser muy facil de implementar con compuertas AND y OR, solo hay que tener cuidado con las polaridades por que una linea es de entrada y otra es de salida...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 20, 2009)

parecido pero con un swich mas


----------



## juander (Jul 21, 2009)

¿existe por tanto este dispositivo? es como un conmutador controlado por un bit... eso si de forma bidireccional


----------



## El nombre (Jul 21, 2009)

Con un simple 74xx244 te vale a la entrada del pic. Con un bit y un inversor (un transistor te vale) haces la seleccion del canal.


----------



## soschorni (Jul 21, 2009)

sino se puede hacer con un par de compuertas nand
ahorita lo busco y si lo encuentro te lo paso


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

juander: añade a las soluciones que te han dicho, el uso de Swtich bilateral (CD4016 o CD4066). Salu2.


----------



## juander (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/89013.pdf

Según veo en la hoja de características del Swtich CD4016 tiene 4 pines para controlar las 4 entradas/salidas, si no quiero utilizar mas circuitos lógicos, podría utilizar dos patillas del puerto, con un puente en CONTROL A y B otro puente en CONTROL C y D y de esos dos puentes al controlador y así me ahorro mas circuitos...

La UART va a 3.7 V y este veo que es de 3 a 15 voltios, ¿tendré problemas? la velocidad de conmutación será una Standard de 9600 supongo que por ahí no abra muchos problemas, verdad?

un saludo


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 21, 2009)

No sufras mas... solo arma este circuito y listo, si el voltaje es bajo usa logica de bajo voltaje como un VLC o algo asi....


----------



## algp (Jul 21, 2009)

Tomando en cuenta de que el dispositivo que recibe las señales es un puerto UART de un microcontrolador, no me parece logico hablar de multiplexion. En todo caso estamos ante un selector de señal.

La multiplexion ocurre cuando varias señales se transmiten por el mismo canal o medio al mismo tiempo, intercalando en fragmentos de tiempo cada señal alternadamente. Ante un par de señales de comunicacion UART multiplexadas es evidente que el PIC no va a entender nada.


----------



## The Trojan (Jul 21, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Tomando en cuenta de que el dispositivo que recibe las señales es un puerto UART de un microcontrolador, no me parece logico hablar de multiplexion. En todo caso estamos ante un selector de señal.
> 
> La multiplexion ocurre cuando varias señales se transmiten por el mismo canal o medio al mismo tiempo, intercalando en fragmentos de tiempo cada señal alternadamente. Ante un par de señales de comunicacion UART multiplexadas es evidente que el PIC no va a entender nada.



No conozco ningún integrado ni dispositivo que se llame selector de señal. Lo he buscado en Farnell y la búsqueda no da resultados.

El dispositivo sería un multiplexor y este término sería completamente correcto. La multiplexación que algp nombra es sólo un tipo pero también existe la multiplexación de señales en frecuencia por ejemplo.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 21, 2009)

yo sigo firme con mi 4053 y el switch que me sobra lo uso para comandar los otros dos asi la conmutacion se produce solo por un bit y no nesesito ningun otro componente mas que este IC y dos resistensias de pull down


----------



## algp (Jul 22, 2009)

The Trojan dijo:
			
		

> No conozco ningún integrado ni dispositivo que se llame selector de señal. Lo he buscado en Farnell y la búsqueda no da resultados.


Yo nunca dije que alguno de los CIs mencionados tenga esa denominacion. Pero de acuerdo a la funcion que puede realizar el circuito en el contexto explicado ( 2 señales tipo UART conectadas a un solo puerto UART de un microcontrolador ) se le puede poner ese nombre al circuito.



			
				The Trojan dijo:
			
		

> El dispositivo sería un multiplexor y este término sería completamente correcto. La multiplexación que algp nombra es sólo un tipo pero también existe la multiplexación de señales en frecuencia por ejemplo.


Hay varios tipos de multiplexion, es cierto, pero ningun tipo de multiplexion se puede aplicar en este caso.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 22, 2009)

que ningun tipo de multiplexión se puede aplicar en este caso?
Joer! vaya sorpresa! Mucha gente tendrá que resisñar mas de un circuito que ya tiene funcionando. 

Lo que no entiendo es lo del "Varios tipos de multiplexión" 
Eso es parecido a padir unas cañas con unas almendras, ¿Verdad? te ponen dos almendras y no te puedes quejar (almendras = plural, Plural = dos o más)

lo que debe de haber son varias formas de multi`lexar. Es más: capitamp propone la multiplexion que funciona correctamente.

Saludos
PD perdonen mi ignorancia, tengo problemas con la comprensión


----------



## algp (Jul 23, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> que ningun tipo de multiplexión se puede aplicar en este caso?
> Joer! vaya sorpresa! Mucha gente tendrá que resisñar mas de un circuito que ya tiene funcionando.


Bueno si tu crees que eso es multiplexar, dime que tipo de multiplexion se usa en el circuito propuesto ( bajo las condiciones propuestas ). Explica eso, pues yo no veo ningun tipo de multiplexion que se pueda aplicar es este caso.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 23, 2009)

lo voy a dejar por no ponerte a pa...
Si buscas el significado de "multi..," veras que se trata de usar... (como los crios ufff)
Si obtienes una seleccion de canal....
¿Sabes que es un sinónimo?
Esto se sale de madre y tendria que abrirse un apartedo de interpretación lingúistica.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 24, 2009)

yo tambien creo que el circuito es un multiplexor solo que para este caso en especifico es un multiplexor doble en el cual uno de los canales es entrada y el otro salida, pero cuestion de lexico.... no veo caso para andar peleandose por un simple nombre....


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

juander: Por tu comentario #9 veo que tienes claro como usar esos suiches. Hay que montar el circuito y ver si son compatibles con el UART en cuanto a voltajes como por la frecuencia de la señal. Salu2.


----------



## algp (Jul 24, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> lo voy a dejar por no ponerte a pa...
> Si buscas el significado de "multi..," veras que se trata de usar... (como los crios ufff)
> Si obtienes una seleccion de canal....
> ¿Sabes que es un sinónimo?
> ...


Al final no eres capaz ni siquiera de defender tus ideas con argumentos tecnicos validos.
Solo puedo decirte que estas en libertad de llamar al circuito como mejor te parezca... pero mientras no presentes argumentos tecnicos validos no dejara de ser un "apodo". De cariño le puedes llamar multiplexor o juanito.... es igual.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 2, 2009)

Te tienes que aburrir una cosa mala. alqp 
En un tiempo record encontre una definición de multiplexor:
"En el campo de las telecomunicaciones el multiplexor se utiliza como dispositivo que puede recibir varias entradas"
Si como dices "es un apodo" tienes un arduo trabajo. 
Viendo el datasheet del conocido 74150 es llamado selector/ multiplexor dependiendo de la utilidad que le vayas a dar. La utilidad es identica en ambos casos. 
Cuando intentas explicar a una persona que es un multiplexor siempre se representa el selector ya que es visualmete de facil comprensión.
Tambien es más sencillo el localizar un datasheet mediante la palabra multiplexacion.

Saludos


----------

